# Have you ever gave away something you love?



## Robertchrisroph (May 12, 2015)




----------



## tortdad (May 12, 2015)

I'm dreading that day


----------



## tortdad (May 12, 2015)

And congrats


----------



## mike taylor (May 12, 2015)

As long as he is a good man you did your job . congrats


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2015)

Awwww,but she will always be daddy's girl, nothing ever takes that away. Congrats, and this is just too sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations.
Must be rather difficult and rather wonderful at the same time.
Nice picture.


----------



## Jodie (May 12, 2015)

Congrats. I am a daddy's girl and our relationship is stronger than ever. He gave me away twice to get it to stick. Lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 13, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dizisdalife (May 13, 2015)

Congratulations!!! I had that same experience almost 5 years ago. Words can't describe how wonderful the feeling is. And for me, it just keeps getting better. Today I have two new grandchildren to love.


----------



## Robertchrisroph (May 13, 2015)

Yes to all. Very difficult but wonderful at the same. Yes he's a very good man 3rd generation electrician lol. Thank you all.


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2015)

My daughter is only 8. I can't even imagine that day...

Congrats to you and yours.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (May 13, 2015)

Going to be a hard thing to give my princess hand away


----------



## Gillian M (May 14, 2015)

tortdad said:


> I'm dreading that day


 I don't blame you.


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 22, 2018)

I gave my oldest boy my favorite shotgun . Don't have a daughter. I loved my shotgun .


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 23, 2018)

mike taylor said:


> I gave my oldest boy my favorite shotgun . Don't have a daughter. I loved my shotgun .


Giving your son a treasured shotgun is a cool thing. He may bring you some game for your table. Give away your daughter, and I do have two sons as well, and she will bring you grandkids to sit at your table (and make the biggest messes, bigger messes than my sulcata).


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 23, 2018)

That's no lie ! I have two granddaughters and a grandson . Boy can they make a mess . But it's so fun to watch them and feed them candy . I love the look on my son's face when he knows I do it on purpose .lol


----------

